# 100 mph



## sinclair1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Has anyone been 100 mph in a bassboat


----------



## ADB (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope. and don't want to. Why????


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 16, 2010)

id rather catch a 15 pound bass


----------



## GONoob (Dec 16, 2010)

85 on a fountain


----------



## Money man (Dec 16, 2010)

Never could get that many batteries in my riverhawk. But....haven't given up yet!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 16, 2010)

84 in a 20' tunnel hull stripped down Shadow....low water pickups...nose cone....not the smartest thing i've ever done...

i was driving.....

i knew a guy that got up to 115 in a tunnel hull laser....it was up at Little River about 20 years ago...some may remember....


----------



## warrior21 (Dec 16, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> 84 in a 20' tunnel hull stripped down Shadow....low water pickups...nose cone....not the smartest thing i've ever done...
> 
> i was driving.....
> 
> i knew a guy that got up to 115 in a tunnel hull laser....it was up at Little River about 20 years ago...some may remember....



If his initials were DE I remember! His boats were impressive!


----------



## GaMudd (Dec 16, 2010)

Got in to the mid 70's with a buddy (his boat) on Lanier.  I may have wet my pants.  
Detail are a little fuzzy, but that may have also been the time he cracked the hull straight down the middle.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Dec 16, 2010)

My new toon will go a whopping 16mph. I am already in a wheelchair that is fast enough for me!


----------



## Worm48555 (Dec 16, 2010)

I heard a guy (Craven I think his name was) that used to fish pot tournaments on the upper end of lanier had a Allison Craft with a Merc off shore racing engine that would run 115 MPH???


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 16, 2010)

*My Triton Stick Steering with a 40 mercury was up to about 74......*

...but actually I was in the truck pulling it down the interstate, does that count?


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Alan in GA said:


> ...but actually I was in the truck pulling it down the interstate, does that count?


If you get behind the wheel and have someone pull you it does...


----------



## fburris (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't think I have for sure, but I have been at least 80, and I was riding. That was tooo fast for me. I think it may be different if I am the one driving. 115...Hmmm, I don't think I have ever drank enough booze to even attempt that..


----------



## goob (Dec 16, 2010)

My Bass Tracker Pro17 will run about 30-35 mph with two fat boys in it. Its plenty fast enough and I aint never heard of a crappie swimming faster'n 10mph lol.


----------



## shoalbass (Dec 16, 2010)

The question I have is could you still hold on to a chicken legs going that fast?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2010)

My boat will run about 45 wide open and that's plenty enough for me. Never saw a fish swim that fast anyway. These lakes up here that are full of floating logs and stuff aren't where you want to be going 100 mph.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 16, 2010)

warrior21 said:


> If his initials were DE I remember! His boats were impressive!



that would be him.....it was a real tragedy...


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 16, 2010)

77 was the fastest I've done. That was more than enough.  It's wierd, the engine noise goes away, and all you hear is wind...and your cheeks flap like a piece of cloth.


----------



## fburris (Dec 16, 2010)

shoalbass said:


> The question I have is could you still hold on to a chicken legs going that fast?



LOL...I am sure you could..You just have to hold em in your teeth..You let those get away i am sure.


----------



## fburris (Dec 16, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> that would be him.....it was a real tragedy...



So what is the story for those of us that do not know? The only DE I know is Dale Earnhardt


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 16, 2010)

fburris said:


> So what is the story for those of us that do not know? The only DE I know is Dale Earnhardt



i don't think it would be appropriate to put all the details out in the open forum...


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

Been a little over 90 in My Allison XB2003. I think I could run 100 with a bigger wheel. Not sure I want to try. Thought I did at one time but, not now.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 16, 2010)

I had my boat to 63 a couple of time but my old floppy lips blow up over my eyes and I can't see.

I don't believe I've ever been faster than that, thank goodness.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 16, 2010)

72 in a 1995 21 ft procraft with a built 250 merc on it and THAT WAS WAY TO FAST!!!!


----------



## ChiJoe (Dec 16, 2010)

NOPE.
My uncle had a jet boat w/ a 454 in it that did 72. That was enough.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 16, 2010)

i DO vividly remember my first really fast ride in a bass boat....

it was at Sinclair....in Feb or March of 1980.....i was paired up with an older gentleman in his 70's......who had a HydraSports with a 175 Merc on it....

it was down in the 20's @ blast off, and i was already freezin' things off....so, we get in the boat, and my partner has little a pair of specs on , with no hat, beanie, 'boggin', or anything at ALL on his bald head....so, i figure we'd just ease around and stay comfy.....

i was WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....he dropped the hammer on that thing, and, in about 3 seconds, i couldn't even BREATHE!!!!!!!!!!...i honestly thought i was gonna die of hypothermia before we got where we were going....

when we stopped, he asked me what was the fastest i'd ever been in bass boat...and after my face thawed enough to speak, i said "about 53"....

he said....try 73!!!!


----------



## vol man (Dec 16, 2010)

68 here.  never again.


----------



## fburris (Dec 16, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> i DO vividly remember my first really fast ride in a bass boat....
> 
> it was at Sinclair....in Feb or March of 1980.....i was paired up with an older gentleman in his 70's......who had a HydraSports with a 175 Merc on it....
> 
> ...



LOL..Too funny. You learned how to dress since then for the weather. Same thing happened to me in my first tourney, I had no clue how cold you can get so fast..My guy was about 40 though and we wre in a Basscat. We were probably going about 60 to 65 in 30 mile winds in 20 degree weather. I had on jeans and my heaviest winter coat. NO layers. We got to our first spot about 7:15 on Kerr lake. It was 8:45 before I could make my first casts. My boater asked if I was going to fish, and I told him I was when I could feel my fingers. I caught a keeper on my second cast on a crankbait. It started snowing at 9 AM. It was a long day of getting wet from the boat ride, and the longest day of my life. I did learn how to dress though. You can always take clothes off! I thought Basscat was the worst boat ever made. LOL. I have since learned it is a good riding boat in the hands of a sensible driver.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 16, 2010)

During a tournament on Eufaula, I rode with a guy who had his Ranger set up to go pretty fast. He warned me, but I had no idea. When I looked over at the speedometer, it was down between the P and the H on MPH at the bottom of the speedometer!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 16, 2010)

Ran my buddy's Norris Craft up in the 90mph range a few years back up south river in the long straight away before the bridge and back down and under the powerlines. that boat was like driving a car at 55mph.I felt like I was in my recliner at home. no chine walk and just flat out smooth.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

To bad you boys that froze werent in my Allison. Best wind protection in the biz. You can wear a hat at 80+. You set behind that big console and the only real wind comes from behind you.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 16, 2010)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> To bad you boys that froze werent in my Allison. Best wind protection in the biz. You can wear a hat at 80+. You set behind that big console and the only real wind comes from behind you.



ANY kind of console would have helped that day....

30 years ago, unless you had a dual console boat, and you weren't driving, you were just out there...

the guy i worked for gave me a Hydra Sports VS-150T to run, and as long as i was driving, it didn't matter HOW cold is was....i was fine...


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 16, 2010)

I made a run from around the dam at Hartwell to the (spelling) tugolou river in a basstracker in November. Bout freakin froze to death. Dont think it matters how fast your going when its cold and no wind protection.....lol


----------



## Lanier Jim (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been 92 in a 19' Norris Craft - like Perkins said, it was like sitting in your recliner.   It just sat on the pad and ran down the lake...smooth as a baby butt.   You'd never know it was going that fast unless you looked at the shoreline.  

I had a 1750 Norris Craft back in the mid 80's with a Merc 200.   That boat was fast...but the biggest thing was running 1/2 throttle and going 60.   Talk about saving gas back then...that 200 was barely working.

LJ


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

The Allison has a hump in the back of the pad that causes the back of the boat to push the hull up and out of the water. That makes it tricky to drive. Starts to walk around 65. You have to drive the Allison. Its not like sitting in a recliner. But, that also makes them fast with less power. Mine would run 85 loaded with a stock 200.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Dec 17, 2010)

got drawn in a tourney years ago with a great guy and fishermen. We put in, must have been 75 boats in tourney. He had a 19' Bullet with what looked like a 250 on back. I asked him what it was and he said it was closer to a 300. Turns out he was friends with a mechanic or something. Regardless that was one of the fastest rides I have ever had. He said the fastest we got to was over 100. I don't know, couldn't see with my head between my legs!!!!!!! I think we actually outran the fish that day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2010)

No thank you...


----------



## No plugs (Dec 17, 2010)

I have hit 80 in a 21 ft nitro with a 350 on it, and as afore mentioned, I about crapped myself


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Gunny146 (Dec 17, 2010)

Not yet, but it's a comin'. Been over 100, 115 or so, in an SVT but not a bass boat. Plan on picking up an Allison XB03 in the next few years. Doubt it will see 100 but the high 80's to low 90's are quite possible.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 17, 2010)

*At what point is it worth the risk?*

I used to watch a policeman that loved fast bass boats. He would run up and down Allatoona at Bethany bridge [Red Top ramp]. He had a racing PFD with collar and helmet on each run. He would run the boat up onto the trailer and change props over and over to see what worked best. I heard that he lost his life doing this a few years later[?] when his boat flipped during a high speed run. 
I love to 'go fast' when the boat feels stable. My friends'  boats do about 74 tops and they feel stable. I don't know how much faster is 'worth the risk' though. I enjoy the thrill of fast cars and boats but with boats and WAVES there must be a speed that gets you well into the 'dangerous' zone?
I'm just glad my little Triton 1653SS will GET ON PLANE with my and my buddy's fat butts and all our gear in it with the 40 Merc!

Also I think about what real effect a 'faster boat' has on a fishing tournament. If it's about how many more pounds of fish an angler can put in the livewell, then why should one angler have the advantage of a faster boat over another? I don't want to sound like I'm against hot rods, I love the speed and power feel of them, but boat speed doesn't make sense to me if the event is about who can 'fish better' that day.
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 17, 2010)

Alan in GA said:


> I used to watch a policeman that loved fast bass boats. He would run up and down Allatoona at Bethany bride [Red Top ramp]. He had a racing PFD with collar and helmet on each run. He would run the boat up onto the trailer and change props over and over to see what worked best. I heard that he lost his life doing this a few years later[?] when his boat flipped during a high speed run.



that's correct....and, without going into a lot of morbid details, the helmet is what killed him...


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

Theres a guy in our neiborhood that loved to ride mopeds. Every time a new model came out he would zoom to the dealer and by a new model moped. His favorite place to ride was the interstate. He would run up and down the interstate. He loved to stretch it out all the way up to 45 mph! He wore helmets and all that safety gear. One day a semi truck driver jacked up on yellow jackets ran him over and killed him. If only he would have stayed off the interstate cause that got him well into the dangerous zone. I enjoyed the thrill of riding Mopeds as a kid but, I realize that most people dont see mopeds, motorcycles and thats the leading cause of deaths on them. So, I guess I will stay off the mopeds...........Point being, people die doing all sorts of things. Not everyones cup of tea....no doubt.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Alan in GA said:


> I used to watch a policeman that loved fast bass boats. He would run up and down Allatoona at Bethany bride [Red Top ramp]. He had a racing PFD with collar and helmet on each run. He would run the boat up onto the trailer and change props over and over to see what worked best. I heard that he lost his life doing this a few years later[?] when his boat flipped during a high speed run.
> I love to 'go fast' when the boat feels stable. My friends'  boats do about 74 tops and they feel stable. I don't know how much faster is 'worth the risk' though. I enjoy the thrill of fast cars and boats but with boats and WAVES there must be a speed that gets you well into the 'dangerous' zone?
> I'm just glad my little Triton 1653SS will GET ON PLANE with my and my buddy's fat butts and all our gear in it with the 40 Merc!
> Just thinking out loud.


Good points, I am what is considered an idiot I plan to go 100 in a boat, 200 in a car and jump out of a plane solo before I die....or as I die Life is all about experiences. I dont want to wake up old only to realize my life was spent trying to die safely and boring Hey watch this I will however probably die before I get up the nerve to go 40 ft high in a climber.


----------



## pbradley (Dec 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> No thank you...



So much for the "tough guy."


----------



## warrior21 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> that's correct....and, without going into a lot of morbid details, the helmet is what killed him...



Used to see him at the pot tournaments on Allatoona back in the '80's when I was a kid. His son was about 14-15 and would warm it up before blast off. This was back when a 200 was a BIG motor. I don't know what he was running but there was NO race at blastoff. We would blastoff at Allatoona Landing and he would be around the corner at Iron Hill before most of us were on the pad good!


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 17, 2010)

*maybe I'm just a coward....*



K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Theres a guy in our neiborhood that loved to ride mopeds. Every time a new model came out he would zoom to the dealer and by a new model moped. His favorite place to ride was the interstate. He would run up and down the interstate. He loved to stretch it out all the way up to 45 mph! He wore helmets and all that safety gear. One day a semi truck driver jacked up on yellow jackets ran him over and killed him. If only he would have stayed off the interstate cause that got him well into the dangerous zone. I enjoyed the thrill of riding Mopeds as a kid but, I realize that most people dont see mopeds, motorcycles and thats the leading cause of deaths on them. So, I guess I will stay off the mopeds...........Point being, people die doing all sorts of things. Not everyones cup of tea....no doubt.



I used to ride motorcycles. Honda 350 Scrambler in 1970, then bought a 'fastest on the showroom floor' in 1972, a Kawasaki 750. Put right at 10,000 miles on each bike. Had a few close calls on the Kawa and sold it. Fun while it lasted [127 MPH on Powder Springs Rd between Cobb County Farm and Powder town].
I long ago decided that motorcycles are not worth the risk on the streets in Cobb County. This is NOT what many of my friends agree with but it's just my decision.

How'd you get a Moped up to 45 mph? Windy day going down wind?


----------



## Money man (Dec 17, 2010)

FishingAddict said:


> 77 was the fastest I've done. That was more than enough.  It's wierd, the engine noise goes away, and all you hear is wind...and your cheeks flap like a piece of cloth.



Sounds like the campfire posts.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 17, 2010)

How'd you get a Moped up to 45 mph? Windy day going down wind? :D[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> and, down HILL...


----------



## rayjay (Dec 17, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> that's correct....and, without going into a lot of morbid details, the helmet is what killed him...



So you're saying he would have survived if he didn't have the helmet on ?????

I was just comtemplating this whole thread and had about decided that if you have some sort of failure at high speed on the water you are probably a dead duck.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

Alan in GA said:


> How'd you get a Moped up to 45 mph? Windy day going down wind?



It hit 45 between the time the semi hit it and the time it caught back up to it and ate it like pacman....lol


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

rayjay said:


> So you're saying he would have survived if he didn't have the helmet on ?????
> 
> I was just comtemplating this whole thread and had about decided that if you have some sort of failure at high speed on the water you are probably a dead duck.



Now a days helmets are required to be strapped to the vest sort of like a haus device for nascar. Theory being if the helmet catches the water in a funny way it wont rip your head off. 

If you have a failure in a car at high speed chances are the same thing. Your prolly a road kill.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 17, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> and, down HILL...



Back in my motorcycle commuting daze I used to come up on this mopedist [ hahhahhaha just made a new word ]. I always seemed to catch him on this big downhill on Hicks Rd over in Smyrna. He was down at the bottom when I would see him. I would click a couple of downshifts and twist the throttle and tuck in. Go past him doing 85+ about 2" off his left handlebar looking over at him  If he had ever have wiggled we would both have been kilt.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2010)

rayjay said:


> Back in my motorcycle commuting daze I used to come up on this mopedist [ hahhahhaha just made a new word ]. I always seemed to catch him on this big downhill on Hicks Rd over in Smyrna. He was down at the bottom when I would see him. I would click a couple of downshifts and twist the throttle and tuck in. Go past him doing 85+ about 2" off his left handlebar looking over at him  If he had ever have wiggled we would both have been kilt.



It took me 20 years but I finally found you That hill at Gb's was tough on ole betsy


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 17, 2010)

*JUST for the record....*

There are 2 other boats I would probably have right now if I had the fiscal ability:

*A G3 18' Jet forward center console for 'faster' river running [w/90/65 jet outboard],

*and a 74 mph [or thereabouts] stable bass boat....never said I didn't want one!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 17, 2010)

rayjay said:


> So you're saying he would have survived if he didn't have the helmet on ?????



i'm pretty sure that's not what i said....


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 17, 2010)

Sinclair1, i may have missed it in another thread somewhere, but what is the story with your avatar?  That boat looks to be a long way from the water.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 17, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> It took me 20 years but I finally found you That hill at Gb's was tough on ole betsy



Hhaha, that's the hill. I'm sure by the time the moped got to the bottom of that hill it was probably setting some moped land speed record   I never saw him when he was going up the hill.

Speaking of GB's, it's now a horse stables.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2010)

SGADawg said:


> Sinclair1, i may have missed it in another thread somewhere, but what is the story with your avatar?  That boat looks to be a long way from the water.


Its not me, I dont remember were that accident took place.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 17, 2010)

rayjay said:


> Hhaha, that's the hill. I'm sure by the time the moped got to the bottom of that hill it was probably setting some moped land speed record   I never saw him when he was going up the hill.
> 
> Speaking of GB's, it's now a horse stables.


I give you 2 points for the bikes, 5 points for the chevelle, but thats a big -10 for the Renault LeCar


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Dec 17, 2010)

I might would have tried it in my 20's when I was young and dumb and thought I was bulletproof.  I'm in my 40's now and am too old (and smart) for that shi-stuff.


----------



## Bear 75 (Dec 17, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Good points, I am what is considered an idiot I plan to go 100 in a boat, 200 in a car and jump out of a plane solo before I die....or as I die Life is all about experiences. I dont want to wake up old only to realize my life was spent trying to die safely and boring Hey watch this I will however probably die before I get up the nerve to go 40 ft high in a climber.




 My stock BassCat Puma ran 81.2 at 5850 rpm's GPS in the Nole a month ago with a new 27P Fury. She weighs almost 2000 lbs. 


 Sinclair since daddy has passed life is lived like you just wrote. Go hard or go home! In everything, everyday!


----------



## rayjay (Dec 18, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> I give you 2 points for the bikes, 5 points for the chevelle, but thats a big -10 for the Renault LeCar



HEY !!! I got my first SCCA autocross trophy in that car !!


----------



## THERAKE (Dec 18, 2010)

I am comfy with the 74 my Stratos will go but fished with a guy in our club that had a Stroker with a merc on it that would run 103 on the gps.That was a ride!


----------



## riprap (Dec 18, 2010)

My ranger 520 will go 125mph, but with all the fish I have in the livewell maybe 68mph.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 18, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGyPp0hHLIw?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cGyPp0hHLIw?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thats Kurts boat he calls it "Tweety"


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 18, 2010)

riprap said:


> My ranger 520 will go 125mph, but with all the fish I have in the livewell maybe 68mph.



I see you borrowed Raymonds radar gun


----------



## wharfrat (Dec 18, 2010)

73 in a stratos...too fast for the conditions that day


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 19, 2010)

The last boat to run is Glen Reynolds of reynolds racing in TN. He set some sort of record on this run that still stands today. All this with a 2.4 liter merc. This is a 129 mph run. I think people are scared of running that fast in a vhull today. I would think someone with a good set up and a 2.5 300 drag could a good bit faster than 129.

http://vimeo.com/3569752


----------



## dcrail (Dec 19, 2010)

Money man said:


> Never could get that many batteries in my riverhawk. But....haven't given up yet!


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 19, 2010)

I think we need speed limits on the water. I'm not trolling for a reaction either... I'm serious.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 20, 2010)

*speed......*

note to ad: rode in 2 different Procraft 1640s when they came out about 1976[?]. One had a Johnson 140, the other a Merc 150 inline 6. Neither boat owner had owned a fast boat before. I did not feel secure in them and I seem to remember a lot of chine/pad walk that the 'new' drivers did not have the ability IMO to safely drive those boats at top speed which was not much over 60 I think.
The 2 year old Stratos w/200 ETEC of my fishing buddy's rides like it's on rails at about 72, then it has to be driven a bit thru the last 2 mph up to 74. I'd love to own one like that! Feels nice at 60-65 mph.
I'm sure boat hull design and motor steering/skeg/gear case design has come a looooooong way since those Procrafts were made!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Texun said:


> I think we need speed limits on the water. I'm not trolling for a reaction either... I'm serious.


Your probably right, but once you let the law makers in we are toast.  
Once in the door they would go after the hp to limit speed and we would all have a 30hp motor on 20ft boats. jmo


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 21, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> Your probably right, but once you let the law makers in we are toast.
> Once in the door they would go after the hp to limit speed and we would all have a 30hp motor on 20ft boats. jmo



Perhaps. But, being able to legally drive a boat on public water faster than one can legally drive an automobile on an interstate highway is patently ridiculous. 

If you want to kill yourself, and spend a whole lot of money to do it, that is perfectly fine with me. However, when you start flying around a lake that fast, you put other people in harm's way. That is not perfectly fine with me. 

Don't tell me it never happens, I've had enough close calls to know better. If I was a kayaker or a jon boater, I'd be writing my congressman. There comes a point where enough is enough... And 100 mph is past that point. 

Police yourself boys or expect to have it done for you.


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Texun said:


> Perhaps. But, being able to legally drive a boat on public water faster than one can legally drive an automobile on an interstate highway is patently ridiculous.
> 
> If you want to kill yourself, and spend a whole lot of money to do it, that is perfectly fine with me. However, when you start flying around a lake that fast, you put other people in harm's way. That is not perfectly fine with me.
> 
> ...


I want to go 100, but for the record...I have a Ranger I drive to the lake faster on the highway


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 21, 2010)

for the most part, speed is more dangerous for the boat that's actually going at excessive speed than anyone else.....if he (or she) hits anything (like a floating log) at very high speed, they (and any passengers) will be the ones that suffer....

it's the morons that don't watch where they're going, don't know what IDLE SPEED ONLY means, or that you are responsible for any damage caused by your wake......THOSE are the REAL dangers out there....this includes bass boats, ski boats, pontoons, runabouts, cabin cruisers, big houseboats, and motor yachts.....or, drunks...

i was actually ran over once.....and, it was by a dufus in a 16' aluminum boat with a 35 HP motor...not a bass boat going 90 mph...


and, a few weeks later, i was very nearly run over again, by a dingbat in a bass boat....doing about 50....


----------



## Gunny146 (Dec 21, 2010)

most boat crashes I've seen didn't really have as much to do with speed as they did with "rules of the road" violations, lack of knowledge/experience, or boating under the influence.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

Most go fast guys are more prepared than the average boater by far.


----------



## Lanier Jim (Dec 21, 2010)

K-DAWG - Awesome video...you gotta love seeing Allison's up on the pad like that and scooting down the lake.  

LJ


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 21, 2010)

Gunny146 said:


> most boat crashes I've seen didn't really have as much to do with speed as they did with "rules of the road" violations, lack of knowledge/experience, or boating under the influence.



I could make the very same argument about vehicular crashes.


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 21, 2010)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Most go fast guys are more prepared than the average boater by far.



I don't doubt that at all. 

On the highway, I'm a great driver too. Never had an accident.  Doesn't mean I can drive 100 mph without getting a ticket. 

Not trying to be a party pooper.... 100 mph is too fast on the water.


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 21, 2010)

Fishlipps Revisited said:


> i was actually ran over once.....and, it was by a dufus in a 16' aluminum boat with a 35 HP motor...not a bass boat going 90 mph...



Had it been a bass boat going 70 mph, think about what might have happened in that crash. Not only to the dufus, but to you and your passengers as well. 

The energy imparted upon a crash is directly proportional to the speed of the object SQUARED. 

I hate to be such a downer here but, it rubs me the wrong way to hear you boys bragging about how fast your boats will run. I've had some close calls and I routinely have children on my boat.


----------



## pbmang (Dec 22, 2010)

BT, it's an interesting argument for sure, but you are also making a pretty broad assumption that someone going 70+ mph is going to be paying the same amount of attention as someone only going a few mph.  I would argue that higher speeds require a MUCH more attentive driver.  Not only for boat control but also the added calculation needed in maneuvering through the lake in a safe manner.  

Personally, I am more worried about the guy in a cruiser/pontoon who is cranking down the lake at 20 mph with on hand on the wheel, turned around backward talking to his/her buddies while drinking a cold one.  I guarantee you at a high rate of speed in a bass boat, that scenario isn’t even an option.  I think slower boat operation makes people much more lax in their driving and gives them a false sence of saftey.  Every close encounter I have had has been with boats going under 30.

Sure, Saturday afternoon in the middle of summer is no place for a 100mph run, but if you went out there right now, and there are a handful of boats on the entire lake, I don’t see a problem with it.  Plus, when you watch all these videos, the lakes are deserted.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Dec 22, 2010)

pbmang said:


> BT, it's an interesting argument for sure, but you are also making a pretty broad assumption that someone going 70+ mph is going to be paying the same amount of attention as someone only going a few mph.  I would argue that higher speeds require a MUCH more attentive driver.  Not only for boat control but also the added calculation needed in maneuvering through the lake in a safe manner.
> 
> Personally, I am more worried about the guy in a cruiser/pontoon who is cranking down the lake at 20 mph with on hand on the wheel, turned around backward talking to his/her buddies while drinking a cold one.  I guarantee you at a high rate of speed in a bass boat, that scenario isn’t even an option.  I think slower boat operation makes people much more lax in their driving and gives them a false sence of saftey.  Every close encounter I have had has been with boats going under 30.
> 
> Sure, Saturday afternoon in the middle of summer is no place for a 100mph run, but if you went out there right now, and there are a handful of boats on the entire lake, I don’t see a problem with it.  Plus, when you watch all these videos, the lakes are deserted.



i absolutley agree.....i don't recall EVER having a "close encounter" with a "go fast" boat.....and, i've been running around on these lakes for over 30 years.....if those guys tried that on a busy lake, i doubt they'd get very far, or last very long.....if you start hitting boat wakes at high speed, it won't take very many to ruin your day.....and maybe your life.....but, when you've got a open stretch of water in front of you, and you're so inclined, then, by all means, drop the hammer if you want to....





Big Texun said:


> Had it been a bass boat going 70 mph, think about what might have happened in that crash. Not only to the dufus, but to you and your passengers as well.
> 
> The energy imparted upon a crash is directly proportional to the speed of the object SQUARED.
> 
> I hate to be such a downer here but, it rubs me the wrong way to hear you boys bragging about how fast your boats will run. I've had some close calls and I routinely have children on my boat.



well, of course it have been a disaster, but, that's my point.....it wasn't....it was by an idiot that wasn't watching where he was going....speed wasn't an issue..and never has been for me...

like pbmang mentioned....a boat driver that's running wide open and trimmed up is most likely going to be paying a LOT of attention to what's around him....

and he won't be leaving a 3' high wake....


----------



## Big Texun (Dec 22, 2010)

pbmang said:


> BT, it's an interesting argument for sure, but you are also making a pretty broad assumption that someone going 70+ mph is going to be paying the same amount of attention as someone only going a few mph.  I would argue that higher speeds require a MUCH more attentive driver.  Not only for boat control but also the added calculation needed in maneuvering through the lake in a safe manner.
> 
> Personally, I am more worried about the guy in a cruiser/pontoon who is cranking down the lake at 20 mph with on hand on the wheel, turned around backward talking to his/her buddies while drinking a cold one.  I guarantee you at a high rate of speed in a bass boat, that scenario isn’t even an option.  I think slower boat operation makes people much more lax in their driving and gives them a false sence of saftey.  Every close encounter I have had has been with boats going under 30.
> 
> Sure, Saturday afternoon in the middle of summer is no place for a 100mph run, but if you went out there right now, and there are a handful of boats on the entire lake, I don’t see a problem with it.  Plus, when you watch all these videos, the lakes are deserted.



PB, I completely agree that it is safe, 95% of the time, and by 95% of the drivers. Maybe 99.5% plus. Same can be said of driving 100 mph on an interstate. Doesn't make it right because unexpected things do happen, even if it's one time out of a thousand. For what? A fish? A fish that you will get to anyway just a minute or two later if you go slower?

This time of year, yes, there are a lot fewer boats on the water and it is safer.  However, if you do end up in the water, you won't last long... Perhaps more importantly, with the dead traffic on the lakes, you don't expect another boat to be coming from the other side of that point.  Guess what? Occasionally, there is another boat.

Fishlips, I am glad you've never had a close call with a go fast boat. I have.  

Murphy lives. 100 mph is too fast.


----------



## pbmang (Dec 22, 2010)

Honestly, at those speeds you are not out to fish.  In order to hit that kind of speed, the boats are basically gutted of all the gear and they have props just for top end.  Sure, a 100 mph boat is still going to be fast with a "fishing" prop, but again, the driver is also going to be much more attentive with what he is doing.

Plus, when you are running those speeds, you are only going one direction, and thats straight.  Trying to turn a standard bass boat through a tight turn at 55 is borderline impossible, so at what point to do you draw the line?  A boat is not going to be rounding a point at its top speed (if it has a high top speed), so limiting the top speed is not going to change that situation.  Going around a point as another boat is coming around from the other direction has everything to do with knowing how to properly navigate a waterway, not driving a fast boat.  With that said, I'm all for personal responsibility.  If you are aware of the risks involved with running a boat at that speed, and can do it without putting anyone unwillingly in danger, why should I or anyone else be able to prevent you?

I have fallen out of a boat 4 times, and every time it has been with the trolling motor in the water and the big engine off, and I would imagine most people who take a dive while fishing are under similar circumstances.  Should we have it mandated we put a rail around the outside of every boat so people don't fall in?  The problem is you can't make everything 100% safe 100% of the time.  Now, if we did have a problem with accidents and people crashing on the lake due to excessive speed, I would be all for entertaining some ideas, but the fact of the matter is we don't.  Of all the accidents I've seen on Allatoona, I have yet to see where one was caused due to excessive speed and not a lack of skill/attention when operating a watercraft.  Instead I think we should look into BUI and enforcing the laws that are already in place.  I can guarantee you would save more lives than limiting the speed on the lake.

I will agree 110% that Murphy is everywhere.  Go on the DSM board and ask about my reputation with stuff breaking.  Two weeks ago I thought I could smell soy sauce and it turned out the wires under my dash were cooking.  I got a nice smoke show from that one


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been involved in 2 accidents in 25yrs, both times I was the co angler. The first time, some kid on a jetski came flying under the bridge at the block house, there was about 20 of us staged waiting on our chance to drop a trailer driver. He couldnt stop(didnt really try) and zig zagged through until he t boned my partners boat. 

The second time I landed in the hospital. we were fishing  the Moby tourney and running WOT toward redtop and came upon about 20 ducks in the water, they usually fly away so my partner kept the pedal to the metal. One forgot to fly away and hit me in the head
 We had 9 lbs which I found out later would have made our money back, I spent $100 co pay at the ER instead

the only thing I learned from the accident is.....single console boats are dangerous


----------



## centerc (Dec 22, 2010)

Most boats wont really run 100mph people think they will but the hull limits that much speed


----------



## pbmang (Dec 22, 2010)

centerc said:


> Most boats wont really run 100mph people think they will but the hull limits that much speed



Lower units as well. 



sinclair1 said:


> I have been involved in 2 accidents in 25yrs, both times I was the co angler. The first time, some kid on a jetski came flying under the bridge at the block house, there was about 20 of us staged waiting on our chance to drop a trailer driver. He couldnt stop(didnt really try) and zig zagged through until he t boned my partners boat.
> 
> The second time I landed in the hospital. we were fishing  the Moby tourney and running WOT toward redtop and came upon about 20 ducks in the water, they usually fly away so my partner kept the pedal to the metal. One forgot to fly away and hit me in the head
> We had 9 lbs which I found out later would have made our money back, I spent $100 co pay at the ER instead
> ...



Sounds a lot like the coots on Seminole.  I know the few times I've fished it I notice a lot of guys wear helmets year round.  I ask someone and they said it was because of the birds.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

I hit a coot in 94' on the Big Sem! Lucky for my partner it hit the trolling motor cause he ducked way to late............lol


----------



## Shug (Dec 22, 2010)

I fished with a guy ONCE at a night tournament that had a boat that would get in to the 90's.  I thought something was wrong when he put on a motorcycle helmet. After we stopped at the first hole I was done. I don't scare easley but I was shaking. He thought it was the funnest thing, he wondered why no body would fish with him


----------



## OutdoorSteve (Dec 22, 2010)

Had an Allison that hit 102 mph.


----------



## basstastic (Dec 23, 2010)

My Stratos runs in the 70s, and chime walks like crazy. lol. For some reason my partner likes to wear a helmet and hold the side rail.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 23, 2010)

*Ban them all [fast boats]....*

I think they ALL should be illegal, banned from all state lakes...........unless of course..... I get one, then it's ok.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Big Texun said:


> Perhaps. But, being able to legally drive a boat on public water faster than one can legally drive an automobile on an interstate highway is patently ridiculous.



On that note, I'd say the speed limits on the interstate aren't exactly a grand solution either.  The guy driving 95 in the left lane (conditions permitting; dry roads, no excessive traffic, etc) isn't nearly as dangerous as the idiot with a phone glued to his ear and burger in his lap trying to merge over to the ramp at the last second.  Or, the bozo going slow in the left lane, as he feels that is that he is going fast enough, and shouldn't move over for faster traffic.  Lets maybe start issuing tickets to those drivers, and not the ones going 10 over in clear, uncrowded conditions.  

Same deal on the lake.  On a crowded day in the summer, 100 is definitely unsafe - too many wakes, too much traffic, etc.  But, when conditions are fine, there is nothing wrong with it.  I personally can't think of many places on Allatoona that I would feel safe at 100, given the layout of the lake, but that doesn't exclude other, more open bodies of water.  

If you enforce the rules of the road, speed isn't all that dangerous.  If nobody knows the rules of the road, but the speed limit is set at 30 mph, I have no doubt that there would be collisions all over the place.

Speed limits reduces the carnage of a crash.  Rules of the road reduces the actual number of crashes.


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Dec 23, 2010)

82mph in a triton and still had a little left isnt as fast as you think could have gone faster with no problem. i Aint afraid... lol


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Dec 23, 2010)

auburndeerhunter said:


> 82mph in a triton and still had a little left isnt as fast as you think could have gone faster with no problem. i Aint afraid... lol



Dang thats movin, what size motor you runnin?


----------



## Coon Krazy (Dec 24, 2010)

Back some years ago when I worked at martins marina on Jackson lake...I rode in a Stroker that was running about 103. Theres a guy on Jackson now that has a Bullet with a 300 merc on it...He said his best was 102.


----------



## auburndeerhunter (Jan 3, 2011)

250xs the old style xs before they changed everything around.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 3, 2011)

aint been that fast in a boat, seems crazy...... but ive been 171 on a bike but that seems crazy now, actually stupid, really stupid.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a 19-1/2' Hydrasport with a 200 XP Evinrude with a few modifications and three blade high speed prop and it would top out at 84. It was pretty cool, the boat was like a wing when you got it running on the prop and you could run across 2' whitecaps and not feel a thing. Anyways, after I looked straight up to the heavens twice I decided to slow that mamba jamba down with a four blade! Life is too short


----------



## stepup (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a bullet and I have run high 60's in it on GPS but a buddy of mine had a Allison with a 280 Bridgeport on it and I rode with him. We hit 103 and started hitting the rev limiter. This was while he was trying to find a prop.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 4, 2011)

82 in a Norris craft a guy was showing me on Lake Lanier  10;00 at night 25 degrees. I felt like the flesh on my face was ripping off. I told him just slow down and i will buy the thing.


----------



## mgeod (Jan 15, 2011)

My Allison will run around 90


----------



## kikkup (Jan 15, 2011)

!05 in an allison


----------



## RiverGrasshopper (Jul 14, 2016)

Got a buddy with a 250 mercury racing engine on a 16 ft bass boat. Ran 105 mph on the first lake test! He then decided to change the motor to something a little smaller...


----------



## EClass (Jul 14, 2016)

I was at LR gas dock for poker run on Sat and a guy came into no wake screaming wide open. 17' bass boat maybe with a motor larger than its rated for. What caught my attention was the RPM pitch change as he came clear out of the water half a dozen times coming in. Finally let up at the bridge. Guessing 70+ coming in. Was it you guys? ^^


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2016)

My river boat will run about 35 or so. My saltwater boat a little over 45. That`s plenty fast enough for me.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 14, 2016)

My mechanic friend was a Merc racing motor guy. Never wore a helmet. Made one pass at 105 and changed out the jets. Second pass was almost 108 when it flipped slinging him out but it sat down upright in the water. He swam to it, fired it up and the last pass at 110 was good enough.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 14, 2016)

Big Texun said:


> If I was a kayaker or a jon boater, I'd be writing my congressman. There comes a point where enough is enough... And 100 mph is past that point.



I am a kayaker & a jonboater.
That being said, I've grown wise enough to know where NOT to go & WHEN not to go there,,, 
Same as keeping the mopeds off the Interstate; I don't go where I'm not "at home".

I have been over 80mph on Tobo once, riding with an idiot who talked me into fishing a tourney with him.
We got from point A to point B in literally a matter of seconds! That was at blast off. He'll never do that again with me around, and I'll just leave it at that,,,


----------



## 61BelAir (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying an older Stratos with a 175HP on it.    He says it will do 68 with him and his grown son....and should do about 70 with my wife and I both being smaller.   I have never owned a boat other than jon boats, canoes, and kayaks.....and I'm thinking 40 or so will be plenty fast for me.    

Fastest I have been in a bass boat was high 50's trying to outrun a bad storm.    We ended up getting soaked anyway, but I never felt unsafe.


----------



## mmcneil (Jul 14, 2016)

Went to the Bullet boat factory in Tn back in the early 90's.  They took me and my dad out for a test drive.  He wouldn't go over 80 with a kid in the boat, but said it run over 100.  21' boat with hydraulic jack plate, Mercury 250 HO and stainless steel racing foot.  Ended up visiting stratos and buying one.


----------



## swamppirate (Jul 14, 2016)

XB2002 is supposedly able to hit 116.

http://www.boats.com/boat-buyers-guide/10-bass-boats-that-will-blow-you-away-cast-action-heroes/


----------



## RiverGrasshopper (Jul 14, 2016)

EClass said:


> I was at LR gas dock for poker run on Sat and a guy came into no wake screaming wide open. 17' bass boat maybe with a motor larger than its rated for. What caught my attention was the RPM pitch change as he came clear out of the water half a dozen times coming in. Finally let up at the bridge. Guessing 70+ coming in. Was it you guys? ^^



Nope, not us haha. Would never do that in a no wake zone though!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 15, 2016)

nope.  my little 200 yamaha will only get me to 75


----------



## Bama1787 (Jul 15, 2016)

89 in an Allison before we slung a blade off the prop.  This boat was capable of 100+ 

75 in a Velocity "go fast" type boat.  You could hit wakeboard boat wakes at 75 mph and not even feel them.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2016)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> Most go fast guys are more prepared than the average boater by far.





I think this bears repeating. 

For the average joe to go and buy a 100 mph boat without experience and knowledge of boating at high speeds is rolling the dice. When running that fast you are looking way ahead of you. Things can happen very quickly at those speeds. There is a time and place.


----------



## Batjack (Jul 15, 2016)

Just after Bullets first came out, a friend and me hired a guild down on 'Nole. He was a rep. for them or something. Well, we were gliding through this creek not much wider than his boat when one of our boxes fell over and started sliding towards the front. My buddy started to ease forward to grab it when the guild screamed for him to sit the whatever down. Needless to say that really ticked us off and we planned to say so once stopped. As we came off plane in this beautiful wide spot full of standing timber, and full of hawgs as we found out, he beat us to the punch. He said he was sorry, but we were running in ONLY 8 INCHES of water and had my friend taken one step forward, we'd all been kilt! First I asked how fast and he wouldn't say, next I asked if there was any way of walking out of there, nope. That was my NEXT to the last ride in a go fast boat, the return trip was my last. My boater now has a "duck boat" and if it can hit 15 mph with my big bottom and all my gear in it, I'd be surprised.
Back in the early 80's this guy in my Dad's hunt'n/fish'n club had a really short bass boat with a REALLY big motor on it that he had named "The Wild Turkey". It seemed to be the "test of manhood" for all of us young'ns to be able to fish a whole day in that boat and not have soiled underware when we got home. Funny not one of the adults ever fished with him. I guess they figured that they had made us and could make more if something happened. When it was my turn to fish the Dead Sea with him, most of the day was great, and we did catch some fish. Around mid after noon, one of those boats with blown big blocks blew past us. The only warning I got was "I'll be so and so!" as he stomped the hot foot to the deck! If the prop was even in the water as we shot pass that boat I've no way to know. Once passed, the boat started the "death wabble" but thank the powers that be, he was able to bring it back on plane and then to a stop. When the other boat pulled up, the driver asked how fast and the reply was "Too scared to look, how fast were you going?". The reply was 96 when you "FLEW" pass! The saving grace being when it was discovered that my guts had not survived the ordeal, is that he admitted that neither had his. So, I guess that I can say that I might have been over 100 mph in a bass boat, but I just can't say for sure. What I can say is that I NEVER want to go that fast on water again!


----------



## Bucky T (Jul 15, 2016)

Been up to 85mph on a Skeeter one time.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Jul 15, 2016)

I ran a bullet 20xd with a 300 pro max at 99.6 that belonged to a friend. My personal bullet will run 86 all day long loaded to fish with all my gear and two people, it has a mercury racing 2.5 with all the brucatto hot rod parts and a complete balanced and blue printed motor  and is very good on fuel. It will run faster but it is propped to fish and have a great holeshot running a worked 27 pitch pro max prop.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 15, 2016)

I've rode with a couple of Elite pros while fishing as a co-angler in the BASS Opens. The fastest was to fast to see Lowrance speed for the tears pouring from my eyes  (I tried) but it was faster than the 76 with the another one. We were CRUISING at 76+ and I was watching his foot trying to hold it at that speed. As we hit small bumps his foot would move and the RPMs would jump up for a second. I think he had an inch more pedal he could have pushed. I can't swear to it but I think I saw 79 once.


----------

